# Will the LTE RIL from the Nexus lead to significant progress for the Charge?



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

I was doing some reading and it sounds like the LTE chip for the Galaxy Nexus is very similar to the one found in the Droid Charge.

So I thought I would look at two pictures of the VIA radio chips found in the two phones and here is what I found.

The Droid Charge LTE chip.










The Samsung Galaxy Nexus LTE chip. 









So my question is, since these two chips appear to be very similar, will work on custom ROMs and tweaks for the Galaxy Nexus LTE lead to getting a working LTE RIL for the Charge? According to what I have read in these forums, the LTE RIL was the main thing holding up the completion of CM7 for the Charge. Will the code for the Galaxy Nexus LTE RIL be open sourced?

Anyway, just thought I would share what seems like a positive development for the chances of getting ICS on the Charge.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12169-ics-or-infinity/page__view__findpost__p__299074


----------



## jdunne (Jul 21, 2011)

This has been established for a while now...


----------



## Cookemandan (Nov 13, 2011)

You still did not answer his question.

I wish I knew the first thing about it because I would spend some time on it

I have read that it was like this with the Droid X a few developers with a few Roms then the price dropped then bam tons of new Roms and development. I had a droid 1 and wished I had waited for a Nexus!!!


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Cookemandan said:


> You still did not answer his question.


If you follow my link, his question is answered by the developer attempting the port process. That's all the answer he's going to get.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

